# Merckx Corsa Seat Tube Size



## TC Johnson (Oct 25, 2007)

Greetings!

My son has a vintage Merckx Corsa that he regularly rides, and I am considering giving him a carbon seatpost for Christmas to contribute to the bike's 2008 weight loss program.

Since I can't measure the seatpost without creating suspicion, does anyone know the size post this frame takes? I will also post this in Bikes & Frames.

Thanks in advance for the information.

TC


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your son's Corsa would take a 27.2 seat post, which is pretty much the standard size.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn what a great dad... i would be stoked to get some carbon bits for my bike


----------

